# Nast Rumors



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I tend to take things with a grain of salt as when you are a prepper and hobnob with other preppers the chicken little syndrome rears its ugly head from time to time.

That being said, has anyone else been hearing ugly rumors about grid down?

I have. One of them is the pentagon telling its folks to prepare for 18 months of grid down. Know some folks that took it seriously enough to buy land, generators, and large amounts of propane. These folks arent preppers. Until now I guess. I took those actions as support of the rumor.

Then I heard a rumor of military calling back folks with essential specialties. That happens from time to time and it states on discharge papers you can be called back. I tend to hear this one from time to time and usually discount it as I cant verify, if true it may have a plausible nonsinister explanation and I hear it often from "sky is falling" folks.

Then I saw this.......


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

So my question is, has anyone else been hearing rumors that might point to knowledge to a threat to the grid more specific than the usual?


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

Just the NORK stories. you don't hafta take down all the power or comm grid to severely damage the country. To the NKs just swat the left coast which happens to be the closest to them and they figure that between the jammed up infrastructure and the relief from most of the rest of the country that Wakyfornia is now out of our hair there might be a 50/50 chance that the US may even thank them.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I tend to take things with a grain of salt as when you are a prepper and hobnob with other preppers the chicken little syndrome rears its ugly head from time to time.
> 
> That being said, has anyone else been hearing ugly rumors about grid down?
> 
> ...


How is this any different than what used to be the civil defense? Seems to me we are getting smart and going back to things that protected us during the world wars.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, I would love to believe the government is just taking proactive steps in case of emergency without specific knowledge of a threat. Very well may be the case. Doesnt sound like the gov we've come to know and love though. 

Maybe it is prep for NK but the last thing mentioned CME.

Just figured Id check and see if I was the only one hearing things like this.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Yeah, I would love to believe the government is just taking proactive steps in case of emergency without specific knowledge of a threat. Very well may be the case. Doesnt sound like the gov we've come to know and love though.
> 
> Maybe it is prep for NK but the last thing mentioned CME.
> 
> Just figured Id check and see if I was the only one hearing things like this.


I respect your views and believe you know more about this stuff than i do, i just hope your not right this time.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> I respect your views and believe you know more about this stuff than i do, i just hope your not right this time.


I dont know a thing other than unsubstantiated rumors. They just all seemed to come around the same time with the same theme so I figured Id put it out there. Also came from different sources I actually take more seriously than others.


----------



## bountyhunter26 (Feb 2, 2010)

I think first that one needs to look source of the intel. And then ask yourself do you trust the source? NoKo has been rattling sabres for awhile now. It wouldn't surprise me if they did actually launch a missile in our general direction. In the event they did launch it doesn't have to hit, it can explode in the upper atmosphere and then take down all of our electrical grid. I would think that is more along his lines of thinking. Of course we could all be wrong.
Does anyone remember a couple of years ago when someone was shooting at a substation somewhere in California and that event alone took a small portion of the grid down.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

bountyhunter26 said:


> I think first that one needs to look source of the intel. And then ask yourself do you trust the source? NoKo has been rattling sabres for awhile now. It wouldn't surprise me if they did actually launch a missile in our general direction. In the event they did launch it doesn't have to hit, it can explode in the upper atmosphere and then take down all of our electrical grid. I would think that is more along his lines of thinking. Of course we could all be wrong.
> Does anyone remember a couple of years ago when someone was shooting at a substation somewhere in California and that event alone took a small portion of the grid down.


They seem to be more capable of a cyber attack but the point is valid. Not sure what is starting the prepare advice rumors (if they are true). May be NK or something else.

Guess I am the only one hearing stuff like this that actually created enough conern to discuss? I hope so. That would make me feel better.


----------



## bountyhunter26 (Feb 2, 2010)

It is a valid discussion indeed. And needs to be discussed and not just by folks like us! I personally just haven't heard anything concerning those specific rumors. But, it is good to get them out there so that folks that haven't heard them can make their own assessement of the situation.


----------



## bountyhunter26 (Feb 2, 2010)

I also believe that all rumors or tips needs to be looked at and vetted if possible. I would rather hear about them, discuss them and be ready if possible if it becomes reality.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

They announced that scenario on Oct 24th. The media didn't make a big deal so as not to "scare" the public. It's just a simulation, you won't be affected. 

Funny that it is happening on Nov 4th, the antifa action day though


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I dont know a thing other than unsubstantiated rumors. They just all seemed to come around the same time with the same theme so I figured Id put it out there. Also came from different sources I actually take more seriously than others.


I've been getting a lot of emails lately on preparation for disaster from CMS, CDC, and several other professional sources- more so than usual, and including nuclear preparedness. Could just be a response from the triple hurricanes, or maybe it is our government actually being proactive instead of reactive!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

On one side of the coin.

Fear...it is all based on fear with a touch of personal insecurity mixed in.

Work. Management purposely turns a blind eye and allows a crisis to develop. Then Management can step in to provide a solution and delegate blame which "proves" how valuable Management is to the Stockholders.

Government. At all levels (Fed, State, County, City, Township) have the same mentality. Citizens can live very well without all the Government bureaucracy, employees and regulations. BUT Government bureaucracy is concern with only (the majority IMHO) keeping their jobs and perks. In order to do so they "inform" the public of what could possibly go wrong, what the government's solution is which in turns implies the Government bureaucracy is a life necessity. 

Remember back when a Town Mayor was a part-time position with no pay? Now it is full-time pay with benefits and perks. Another example; How can a husband and wife team spend the majority of their lives in "public service" and now be millionaires? 

On the other side of the coin.

Some people (Preppers as an example) could be more finely in-tune with certain events that interest them more then other events. An article about a community erecting another tornado warning siren may "pop out" more to a Prepper, make the Prepper rethink his/her storm related preps.

And then on the third of the coin there are the Sheeple masses...

But on the other hand be vigilant and watch for the end of time is near.

Matthew 24:10-12 “And then many will fall away and betray one another and hate one another. And many false prophets will arise and lead many astray. And because lawlessness will be increased, the love of many will grow cold.”

Second Timothy 3:1-5 “But understand this, that in the last days there will come times of difficulty. For people will be lovers of self, lovers of money, proud, arrogant, abusive, disobedient to their parents, ungrateful, unholy, heartless, unappeasable, slanderous, without self-control, brutal, not loving good, treacherous, reckless, swollen with conceit, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of God, having the appearance of godliness, but denying its power. Avoid such people.”

Luke 21:11 “There will be great earthquakes, and in various places famines and pestilences. And there will be terrors and great signs from heaven.”

Matthew 24:21-22 “For then there will be great tribulation, such as has not been from the beginning of the world until now, no, and never will be. And if those days had not been cut short, no human being would be saved. But for the sake of the elect those days will be cut short.”

Second Peter 3:10 "But the day of the Lord will come like a thief, and then the heavens will pass away with a roar, and the heavenly bodies will be burned up and dissolved, and the earth and the works that are done on it will be exposed"


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The one thing I can offer is this; since 9/11, Katrina and other disasters and critical incidents the government has seemingly figured out that the people in Washington DC and state capitols are not going to do anything to help for days or weeks. It's the people with boots on the grounds that are going to make the difference and save lives. The number of trained emergency managers, CERT groups, disaster teams, response units, etc. have grown and developed exponentially in recent years. Coordinated efforts and training with law enforcement, fire, ems, national guard, etc. have also gone from almost nothing to multiple times each year. From resource allotment to communication we are all getting a whole lot better at working as a united front to get the job done. And by we I of course do not mean Puerto Rico or California. 

That being said our intelligence team has been monitoring threats against utility based targets and water supplies. Perhaps more-so than normal but those threats have always existed.


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

I watch a lot of threats but it all shows me that the government will take weeks to respond in any measurable way. Take the Cascadia Subduction Zone threat. FEMA, the National Guard, and the Military will all have to respond to the earthquake and tsunami that will demolish the coastal region of Washington, Oregon and Northern California. In Washington alone there will be over 1.2 million people who will need water, food, sewer, shelter, and medical care. The transportation grid is expected to be completely impassible and the power grid is expected to be annihilated. Natural gas and fuel pipelines are expected to be broken and any flow to and from the area west of the Cascade mountains will be gone.

On the FEMA site they expect to be in place and assessing the damage and needs after 7 to 10 days. They expect to start bringing in troops and supplies within a couple of weeks. It will have to be handled by VTOF aircraft because the airports runways will be too damaged to use fixed wing transport. The hospitals in the immediate area are expected to be useless with some working at 40% capacity.

I guess waiting for a couple of weeks assures that evacuation won't be a critical thing because after six days people will die without water. The disaster itself will be the biggest monetary and structural loss in American history but the aftermath will have more dead than any other emergency in history.

I am glad that I decided to get out of the area but I feel bad that the people still there will have to go through that crap. I still have family in the area and I keep talking to them without much affect.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

This was pulled from social media and linked to from ZeroHedge: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...lackout-drill-during-antifa-protests-november

*DoD Plans Solar-Storm-Based National Blackout Drill During Antifa Protests In November*

by Tyler Durden
Oct 27, 2017 10:50 AM
0
SHARES
According to The National Association for Amateur Radio (ARRL), elements of the US Department of Defense (DOD) will simulate a "communications interoperability" training exercise across the United States on November 04-06. *The announcement released on October 24 has not been widely distributed to the media, because the drill is simulating a total grid collapse and could spark public fear.*



Explained by Army MARS Program Manager Paul English,

*"This exercise will begin with a national massive coronal mass ejection event which will impact the national power grid as well as all forms of traditional communication, *including landline telephone, cellphone, satellite, and Internet connectivity,"

In July, we warned about the US government quietly preparing for a massive coronal mass ejection with the passage of an Executive Order - "Coordinating Efforts to Prepare the Nation for Space Weather Events".

Here is snippet of section 1 of the executive order:

Space weather events, in the form of solar flares, solar energetic particles, and geomagnetic disturbances, occur regularly, some with measurable effects on critical infrastructure systems and technologies, such as the Global Positioning System (GPS), satellite operations and communication, aviation, and the electrical power grid. Extreme space weather events - those that could significantly degrade critical infrastructure - could disable large portions of the electrical power grid, resulting in cascading failures that would affect key services such as water supply, healthcare, and transportation. Space weather has the potential to simultaneously affect and disrupt health and safety across entire continents. Successfully preparing for space weather events is an all-of-nation endeavor that requires partnerships across governments, emergency managers, academia, the media, the insurance industry, non-profits, and the private sector.

Back in April 2017, we wrote an article titled 'Yesterday's Broad Power Outage Likely Caused By Geomagnetic Storm'. *While everyone thought terrorism was to blame, we correctly pointed out that large power failures in major US cities was due to an intense geomagnetic storm registering 8-10 on K-Planetary Index.*



Earthsky.org provides an easy understanding of what is a cornoal mass ejection&#8230;

A CME can launch a billion tons of plasma from the sun's surface into space, at speeds of over a million miles per hour. Every so often, the sun burps. But, unlike myself, when the sun burps, it does so with the power of 20 million nuclear bombs. These hiccups are known as coronal mass ejections (CMEs)-powerful eruptions near the surface of the sun driven by kinks in the solar magnetic field. The resulting shocks ripple through the solar system and can interrupt satellites and power grids on Earth.



Back to the exercise on November 04-06, the US Department of Defense headquarters entity will work with the US Army and US Air-Force MARS organizations and the Amateur Radio community to request status reports for 3,143 US counties. During the exercise, communication frequencies will use HF NVIS, VHF, UHF, and non-internet linked Amateur Radio repeaters.

In addition, Army MARS Program Manager Paul English said,

We want to continue building on the outstanding cooperative working relationship with the ARRL and the Amateur Radio community," English said. "We want to expand the use of the 60-meter interop channels between the military and amateur community for emergency communications, and we hope the Amateur Radio community will give us some good feedback on the use of both the 5-MHz interop and the new 13-MHz broadcast channels as a means of information dissemination during a very bad day scenario.

Full Report from The National Association for Amateur Radio (ARRL):



Bizarrely enough, this was first reported by Rob Dew of InfoWars, *the US Department of Defense (DOD) training exercise will occur on ANTIFA's day of rage across the United States.*



On refusefascism.org, a post titled: November 4 It Begins: The Trump/Pence Regime Must Go! has more than 33,000 shares on Facebook&#8230;. The post explains what the group's intentions are during the day of rage.



*The bottom line: *The United States government is quietly preparing for a major space-weather event to paralyze communication systems and energy grids across the entire country. As a citizen, you're not allowed to know this knowledge and frankly you will not be prepared-only the government will be. The writing is on the wall of what is coming through an executive order and DOD drills.

No wonder public trust with government is at historic lows, because you're not allowed to know the truth.

Simultaneously, the wealthiest families who own mega corporations in the United States are plowing millions into their proxy armies called community organizing groups. Let's just hope, a coronal mass ejection doesn't occur when these severely misguided folks are protesting.

* * *

_*Here is the curve ball: Is the United States really preparing for a North Korean EMP attack?*_


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

The Cascadia earthquake will be felt for a 1200 mile radius. That is what you get with an M9 to M9.5 quake.
It will only be disastrous to the west side of the Cascade mountains. With the I-5 and I-405 corridors torn up and most bridges out there will be no way to get to or from the west coast other than by helicopter. The ports in Seattle are all built on fill and the shore line structures will sink into the soil and collapse. The Navy and Coast Guard will be able to bring ships into the sound but transportation will be by helicopter only.

It is going to be a national event and will likely affect all of us in some way. The jobs in the area will be gone and the economy will collapse locally. Homes, hospitals and businesses will have to be rebuilt or given up. Even if your home is not destroyed - and most won't be - you will have no way to pay rent or mortgages. Even if your home is paid for you can't live there without water, power or sewer. With years for the infrastructure to be rebuilt and longer for jobs to return it is going to be a living hell with looters, scroungers, illness and the impoverished folks looking for a way, any way, to survive.


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

I am printing up the info for the test Saturday and I will monitor or take part in the exercise. I haven't played on 60m yet. I'll let you know what I hear.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Caribou said:


> In the Good Friday earthquake in Anchorage, a 9.2, the land rose or fell 30'. That meant that some harbors were no longer navigable. The harbors will all have to be re-charted. Early on a pilot boat can lead vessels around.


30 inches or feet. Just checking. Either way wow! Nevermind i just read about it, 30feet! Crazy!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Caribou said:


> That would be 30 feet. In some places it was slightly more and in other places quite a bit less. It is the uplift or the drop that generates the tsunami. The higher the change is the larger the tsunami will be.
> 
> I'd rather be on the west coast than the east coast. When Las Palmas lets go you better not be on the east or gulf coast, or anywhere near the Mississippi.


Ya i read that good friday quake sent a 250foot tsunami.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

The "word" according to Joe.


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

Lets see..EMP AntiFa and You......As far as I know I have no electronic actuated firing pins, Most of us here can do nothing about this until it steps into your front yard.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

ssonb said:


> Lets see..EMP AntiFa and You......As far as I know I have no electronic actuated firing pins, Most of us here can do nothing about this until it steps into your front yard.


Like any potential threat in the world today what we can do is continue to prepare for bad times and good to the best of our ability over the course of time. If I paid attention enough to catch wind of a bad situation early enough for a last minute dash to fill the holes in my prepping game that would be a welcome bonus.


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

CBL That is what makes this fun. CBL one day we might be able to meet for a breakfast, for a meet and greet since we bees neighbors


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

ssonb said:


> CBL That is what makes this fun. CBL one day we might be able to meet for a breakfast, for a meet and greet since we bees neighbors


Sure. Send me a pm. I love meeting like minded folks.


----------



## angie_nrs (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks Tank Girl for that video. I like that guy



CrackbottomLouis said:


> Like any potential threat in the world today what we can do is continue to prepare for bad times and good to the best of our ability over the course of time. If I paid attention enough to catch wind of a bad situation early enough for a last minute dash to fill the holes in my prepping game that would be a welcome bonus.


I pay attention to some things more than others. When an actual date is put out there and I feel like I have time to do something, then I do. I don't worry at all about Antifa......they won't be anywhere in my neck of the woods. But NK still makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up. I woke with a headache today but slurped down some coffee and went out shopping anyways. I took some cash and invested in some things to "fill some holes". No matter what, I'm sure I'll always have holes, but one of these days I'm going to be so glad I made that last minute dash. If not, that's is absolutely 100% A-OK with me!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

RedBeard said:


> I respect your views and believe you know more about this stuff than i do, i just hope your not right this time.


That's about the same words my son and his lady friend said to my wife and me awhile back, only they said that they hoped it wouldn't happen.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Caribou said:


> Cascadia won't just be a problem for WA and OR. The vast majority of food for Alaska comes out of Seattle by barge. When we loose al the ports we also loose the tugs and barges that are in those ports. Now we only have the vessels at sea and the food and other supplies that are in transit.
> 
> We will initially loose half the fleet that feeds Alaska. We will have to go to San Francisco or Long Beach, or heaven forbid, SanDiego which will double the time at sea. Some of our tugs and barges will be needed to rebuild the ports. Alaska will wither on the vine.


I couldn't agree more Caribou. Here in the interior they are desperately trying to shut down woodstoves of all things. The frontier spirit is gone here. Without those barges it ends poorly for a lot of wannabes.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

musketjim said:


> I couldn't agree more Caribou. Here in the interior they are desperately trying to shut down woodstoves of all things. The frontier spirit is gone here. Without those barges it ends poorly for a lot of wannabes.


Why would anyone have a problem with a woodstove?


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Why would anyone have a problem with a woodstove?


According to the environmentalists they pollute. When i left ct they were trying to change the law so that all new wood stove installs were required to have a catalytic converter. Here in nh outdoor boilers are very popular. A few years back they changed the law that they have to have a cat. Or like central boiler they reburn the smoke like a gasifier.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> According to the environmentalists they pollute. When i left ct they were trying to change the law so that all new wood stove installs were required to have a catalytic converter. Here in nh outdoor boilers are very popular. A few years back they changed the law that they have to have a cat. Or like central boiler they reburn the smoke like a gasifier.


Wow. I dont know why Im still amazed at stupidity yet people never cease to find ways to amaze me.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Some transplants from further west were complaining about the wood smoke and said that everyone should use electric or natural gas heaters. It wasn't until people pointed out and showed pictures of the local natural gas powered power plant spewing all kinds of yellow and green smoke that they finally shut up. Then there is the guy that lives next to me. Hates dust, washes the outside of his house every week. For some reason he decided to move into the desert on a dirt road and expected everyone to drive 3mph down the road so his house didn't get dusty.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Try finding an insurance company that will write a homeowners policy ,if you have a wood burning stove for heat,









and , your very rural with no fire hydrant in your front yard.

Think that would be a deterrent to add one?

Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

phideaux said:


> Try finding an insurance company that will write a homeowners policy ,if you have a wood burning stove for heat,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have Farm Bureau. They had no problems with the wood stove as long as it met manufacturer installation standards.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I think every state has its own Insurance regs...Ky is hard on us wood burners....go figure , we ain't exactly Big City here.


Jim


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

phideaux said:


> Try finding an insurance company that will write a homeowners policy ,if you have a wood burning stove for heat,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya no problems with that here. Wood heat is the norm. And with the new stoves and pipe they are safe.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

They won't cover you here if you don't have a backup system that can run by itself for a minimum of a week.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Wow. I dont know why Im still amazed at stupidity yet people never cease to find ways to amaze me.


Ya it's stupid. We went from outdoor wood boilers that could burn any wood, green, punky, soft wood, hard wood, just about anything. To boilers that can only burn 100 percent dry hard wood. They clog up easy like... Thats why i went pellet boiler. I love it. Can and will burn anything organic made into a dry pellet. Also burn straight corn.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

phideaux said:


> Try finding an insurance company that will write a homeowners policy ,if you have a wood burning stove for heat,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My State Farm agent never questioned the wood burning stove. Years after the original policy I added earthquake insurance and as he was going through the policy he asked if I had stone work or a masonry mantle behind the stove because if I insured that for earthquake it would add cost to the policy, I built it and figured I could do it again so I said no.

Point being I know the stove is in the policy, all he cared about was that the house was within 5 miles of a fire station which seems pretty restrictive, lucky for me I'm 4 miles from the nearest station.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Caribou said:


> Our place is too small to use a wood stove unless we remove furniture.
> 
> How about a link to that?


https://centralboiler.com/products/maxim/


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

We had to buy a new and approved stove when we bought the farmhouse before we could be insured. Of course, the old one was a 100 yr old coal burner. We moved it into an outbuilding to save, just in case. Bought a new one from Northern, had to have the piping in the house inspected...2nd floor, attic and roof line, too.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

We used to have a vehicle emissions requirement for registration, when we voted that program out, instead of letting those gov. employees


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't know what happened there, instead of letting those employees go, our Mayor called the EPA and said that we had an air quality issue, they sent Fed. money up to start an Air Quality program. It's been over a decade that we've been fighting this. Now they have sniffer vehicles that drive around on suspected bad air day. They give you a warning and then start 100 dollar fines. Anonymous phone calls can bring them down on you. The wife and I continue to burn and we'll see what happens. Welcome to Fairbanks, utter incompetence.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> We had to buy a new and approved stove when we bought the farmhouse before we could be insured. Of course, the old one was a 100 yr old coal burner. We moved it into an outbuilding to save, just in case. Bought a new one from Northern, had to have the piping in the house inspected...2nd floor, attic and roof line, too.


We have an old Fatso wash stove /coal burner. It's going to be in the barn to help protect the new born goat kids from the cold in Jan/Feb.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

It puts people into a shopping mode that helps with economy and Wall Street stocks go up.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> We have an old Fatso wash stove /coal burner. It's going to be in the barn to help protect the new born goat kids from the cold in Jan/Feb.


You don't just run heat lamps?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

RedBeard said:


> You don't just run heat lamps?


No electricity out there.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Ah. Yup that will do it. I was thinking of building a compost heater to run heat for the kids in the barn. Im just working out the math on solar and pumps


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

RedBeard said:


> Ah. Yup that will do it. I was thinking of building a compost heater to run heat for the kids in the barn. Im just working out the math on solar and pumps


Someday I'll have power to the barn, someday.....


----------

